# Problemas con caja decodificadora DTMB Modelo SDP160



## Rolyber (Nov 1, 2019)

Hola amigos tengo algunos problemas con esta caja decodificadora DTMB Modelo SDP160 me dejó de leer las memorias por el puerto USB si alguien puede ayudarme con esto.


----------



## error (Nov 1, 2019)

Revisa que no estén partidas las paticas del puerto USB, es muy común en estas cajitas ya que el puerto es un poco diferente.


----------



## Osvaldo 1 (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola mi caja decodificadora DTMB modelo SDP160 SOYEA no enciende. Hace por prender el bombillo rojo y se apaga, es como intermitente. Alguien me puede ayudar? Por favor


----------



## El Comy (Ene 27, 2021)

Tengo una DTMB modelo SDP160 SOYEA que el led frontal prende y se apaga. Me pueden enseñar a identificar la causa del problema y repararlo si se puede?
Gracias.

Hola a todos, les cuento que tengo una cajita para TV digital igual a esta que no trabaja. Es de mi cuñada que vive en el campo y los hijos la tienen loca, necesito me ayuden a identificar la causa y repararla si es posible. Al enchufarla el led de estambay se mantiene parpadeando pero no hace más nada.

¿Alguien me puede dar una mano con esto?

Gracias


----------



## El Comy (Ene 28, 2021)

Muchachos el problema está en la fuente, probé la cajita con la fuente de la mía u trabajó. 
Se podrá reparar?


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

Todo se puede reparar, lo único que cambia de caso en caso es la dificultad.

Revisa capacitores, resistencias que hacen de fusibles o fusibles (depende el fabricante) en la entrada, que el chip controlador no este en corto.

Sube fotos de la fuente y si se ve, los datos del integrado principal que controla la fuente.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 28, 2021)

Ok, gracias hermano voy a tomar algunas fotos aunque la fuente es sellada es un transformador tipo cargador de movil que se conecta a la red eléctrica.



Esta es la fuente dañada.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 29, 2021)

Buenos días para todos, les cuento que abrí la fuente y el voltaje varía entre 5 y 10 vol, no se estabiliza.

Tengo una fuente conmutada de un DVD con un voltaje estable de 10.5 vol podría usarla para alimentar la cajita digital?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2021)

Necesitas 12 V - 1 A


----------



## El Comy (Ene 29, 2021)

La fuente del DVD es de 12 vol pero solo mide 10, tiiene además -12 y 5 vol.
¿los 12 vol de la fuente interna de PC pueden servir?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitas 12 V - 1 A


Podremos hacerle una?
Recomiendeme un plano.

Los 12 vol. de la fuente para PC tienen 28 Amper eso es demasiado?


----------



## Angel Labrada (Ene 30, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Buenos días para todos, les cuento que abrí la fuente y el voltaje varía entre 5 y 10 vol, no se estabiliza.
> 
> Tengo una fuente conmutada de un DVD con un voltaje estable de 10.5 vol podría usarla para alimentar la cajita digital?


Hola amigo la fuente de un dvd el voltaje que estabiliza casi siempre por no decir que siempre es el de los 5v por eso el de los 12v no es estable solo alcanza los 12v más cuando cargas a los 5v con consumo. Lo del amperaje de la fuente de pc es irrelevante la cajita teóricamente no consumiría más de 1A pero si tienes una falla, digamos algún corte y trata de consumir más ahí si que es importante el tema de la corriente cuando veas el humo salir.
Lo que planteas de la fuente original que el voltaje varia revisaste los filtros de la fuente a ver en qué estado están? Recuerda que una buena revisión es la madre de toda buena reparación.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 30, 2021)

Angel Labrada dijo:


> Hola amigo la fuente de un dvd el voltaje que estabiliza casi siempre por no decir que siempre es el de los 5v por eso el de los 12v no es estable solo alcanza los 12v más cuando cargas a los 5v con consumo. Lo del amperaje de la fuente de pc es irrelevante la cajita teóricamente no consumiría más de 1A pero si tienes una falla, digamos algún corte y trata de consumir más ahí si que es importante el tema de la corriente cuando veas el humo salir.
> Lo que planteas de la fuente original que el voltaje varia revisaste los filtros de la fuente a ver en qué estado están? Recuerda que una buena revisión es la madre de toda buena reparación.


Gracias por responder hermano, revise los filtros de la salida y están bien (470 uf 16 vol y 220 uf 16 vol). Ahora los de la etapa caliente que son de 400 vol y 10 uf no he encontrado remplazo, tengo de 22 uf a 250 vol. Esos me servirán?


----------



## Angel Labrada (Ene 30, 2021)

Si te servirán siempre que no conectes el equipo a 220v en ese caso el voltaje de carga del filtro sería de 320vdc.
Te pregunto por curiosidad como probaste que ese filtro está dañado?
Si lo conectas la fuente en 110v y el voltaje en el filtro va de 160v a170v entonces está bien no lo cambies.
Otra cosa la fuente en vacío está bien?


----------



## El Comy (Ene 30, 2021)

Angel Labrada dijo:


> Otra cosa la fuente en vacío está bien?


NO


----------



## Angel Labrada (Ene 30, 2021)

Probaste el circuito que alimenta al integrado o sea la fuente secundaria hay veces que el transformador se cae y se parten los terminales pegados al transformador en ese caso la fuente de queda oscilando.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 30, 2021)

Angel Labrada dijo:


> Te pregunto por curiosidad como probaste que ese filtro está dañado?


No tengo cómo medirlos, solo lo remplazo por otros (ha y reciclados). jajajajajajaa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021



Angel Labrada dijo:


> Probaste el circuito que alimenta al integrado o sea la fuente secundaria hay veces que el transformador se cae y se parten los terminales pegados al transformador en ese caso la fuente de queda oscilando.


Voy a verificarlo hoy luego comento, tendran el digrama de esta fuente?


----------



## Angel Labrada (Ene 30, 2021)

No es medir los filtros,  puedes medir voltajes?
Se trata de lo siguiente si el filtro está seco el voltaje medido en el será de 120v aproximadamente, si el voltaje está en los valores anteriores que te dije el filtro está en parámetros y no hay problema con el

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021

Lo de reciclados está de más. Aquí todo se recicla eso no es novedad.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 30, 2021)

Angel Labrada dijo:


> No es medir los filtros, puedes medir voltajes?
> Se trata de lo siguiente si el filtro está seco el voltaje medido en el será de 120v aproximadamente, si el voltaje está en los valores anteriores que te dije el filtro está en parámetros y no hay problema con el


Esto lo hago en escala de alterna o directa del multímetro?

Disculpe la ignorancia pero sucede que soy informático y no profesional de la electrónica lo poco que se lo he aprendido en este foro.
Vi algo en internet que hable de medir la alterna en un filtro rectificador y si marca algún valor entonces está malo, es cierto eso?

Hola a todos, les cuento que medí los dos filtros de 10 uf a 400 vol y miden ambos 174 vol pero hay una más pequeño de 50 vol y 22 uf que varía su voltaje entre 10 y 13 vol


----------



## Angel Labrada (Ene 31, 2021)

Hola Comy ese es el que te comentaba si sigues la pista de ese filtro llegas a un diodo y una resistencia que van a el transformador y conforman la fuente de alimentación para el integrado que maneja al MOSFET.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 31, 2021)

Debería medir el voltaje de salida del transformador?

Saludos para todos...
El filtro de 22 uf y 50 vol podría ser la causa de la falla?
Pregunto porque lo he cambiado 3 veces y la falla continúa.

Hola ha todos, está es la fuente que quiero usar díganme si me sirve.
En los 12 vol tiene 10.9, me puede servir para alimentar la cajita?


----------



## analogico (Feb 2, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola ha todos, está es la fuente que quiero usar díganme si me sirve.Ver el archivo adjunto 261556
> En los 12 vol tiene 10.9, me puede servir para alimentar la cajita?


puede servir, pero la salida de 12V no es de 1A, es menos
y deberia medir 12V

y esas fuentes solo  controlan la salida de 5V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> "esas fuentes solo  controlan la salida de 5V"


Hola a todos , una dica es cargar esa salida de 5Voltios con un resistor , generalmente la salida de 12 Voltios sube un poco una ves que lo ciclo de trabajo sube con la carga en la rama de 5Voltios.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> generalmente la salida de 12 Voltios sube un poco una ves que lo ciclo de trabajo sube con la garga en la rama de 5Voltios.


Con ese objetivo puse un led y una resistencia en los 5 vol y subió a 10.9 porque normalmente tiene 10.3.
Está bien así lo que hice?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Con ese objetivo puse un led y una resistencia en los 5 vol y subió a 10.9 porque normalmente tiene 10.3.
> Está bien así lo que hice?


Tente cargar los 5 Voltios con un resistor de 22 o 27 Ohmios x 3W y mida nuevamente los 12 V
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 3, 2021)

Se puede resolver lo del amperaje?
O sea aumentarlo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

Bueno , esa fuente es referenziada por la rama de 5 Voltios.
Los 12 Voltios como te puedo decir , son "prestados" o sea los 12 Voltios no son estabilizados tal cual la rama de 5 Voltios.
Cuando ustedes carga la rama de 5 Voltios lo ciclo de trabajo del PWM sube , y asi la rama de 12 V tanbien sube.
Cuanto a lo amperage que puede sener fornida , eso depende de la capacidad de potencia que esa fuente puede fornir , habrias que testear.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> habrias que testear.


¿Cómo lo hago?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo hago?


Conecte la fuente en la caja decodificadora y mida los 12 Voltios , si esa tensión cae demasiadamente la fuente no aguanta , asi sendo tienes que buscar por otra fuente mas valiente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 3, 2021)

El filtro de la salida de 12 vol es de 47 uf a 16 vol, si le pongo uno de mayor uf (1000 o 2000) mejoraría en algo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> El filtro de la salida de 12 vol es de 47 uf a 16 vol, si le pongo uno de mayor uf (1000 o 2000) mejoraría en algo?


Talves si , puedes esperimentar sin miedo , pero tienes que probar la tensión con la caja decodificadora conectada .
No si olvide del resistor de carga en la rama de 5 Voltios ( 22 Ohmios)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> pero tienes que probar la tensión con la caja decodificadora conectada .


Los 10.9 vol bajan a 5 con la caja trabajando.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 3, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Los 10.9 vol bajan a 5 con la caja trabajando.



Busca otra fuente que de mas corriente. Esa no te sirve.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> mas corriente. Esa no te sirve.


Ese es el gran reto, acá no aparecen.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2021)

En estos días no es lo mas conveniente, pero ¿ que tan fácil es buscar transformadores y armar una fuente lineal ?

Y me refiero a rebobinar alguna, conseguir el laminado, reutilizar una que este de acorde y agregarle nomas el rectificado y regulación, etc.

(Todo esto si no se consiguen fuentes conmutadas acordes o de potencia suficiente como para modificar su tensión de salida, obvio).


----------



## El Comy (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> En estos días no es lo mas conveniente, pero ¿ que tan fácil es buscar transformadores y armar una fuente lineal ?
> 
> Y me refiero a rebobinar alguna, conseguir el laminado, reutilizar una que este de acorde y agregarle nomas el rectificado y regulación, etc.


Esa idea la tuve pero creí que era una locura, las conmutadas no aparece y de hacerlo deben costar más que una cajita nueva, jajajjaa. Tengo un transformador con salida AC de 9 vol que creo es perfecto para eso aunque no se el amperaje.

Esta es la fuente de 12 col que oscila. 



Saludos para todos, necesito me ayuden a reparar está fuente, ahora no tienen voltaje en la salida.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 18, 2021)

Saludos para  todos....
Buscando en internet encontré un tutoriales donde modifican un cargador de 5 vol para 12 vol. Acá tengo uno de 5 vol y 2 amperios que quisiera me ayudaran a modificar si es posible.


----------



## analogico (Feb 18, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para  todos....
> Buscando en internet encontré un tutoriales donde modifican un cargador de 5 vol para 12 vol. Acá tengo uno de 5 vol y 2 amperios que quisiera me ayudaran a modificar si es posible.




ahi donde dice 431 , ese debe ser el TL431, para modificar el voltaje de salida solo hay que cambiar alguna de sus resistencias,
si hicieras el diagrama de  la zona , se puede  tener una mejor idea de cual


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para  todos....
> *Buscando en internet encontré un tutoriales donde modifican un cargador de 5 vol para 12 vol*. Acá tengo uno de 5 vol y 2 amperios que quisiera me ayudaran a modificar si es posible.              ....



@El Comy pero le debes preguntar al autor del tutorial, el si lo hizo tiene todas las respuestas en la punta de la lengua. 

El Foro por norma no realiza la atención de dudas de otras web's.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## El Comy (Feb 18, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @El Comy pero le debes preguntar al autor del tutorial, el si lo hizo tiene todas las respuestas en la punta de la lengua.
> 
> El Foro por norma no realiza la atención de dudas de otras web's.
> 
> ...


No fue precisamente a este cargador que le hicieron los cambios, fue otro muy distinto y cambiaron el divisor resistivo para lograrlo.



analogico dijo:


> ahi donde dice 431 , ese debe ser el TL431, para modificar el voltaje de salida solo hay que cambiar alguna de sus resistencias,
> si hicieras el diagrama de la zona , se puede tener una mejor idea de cual


Esa es la idea, pero creo que sería muy difícil para mí hacer el esquema porque soy informático y no profesional de la electrónica pero veré que puedo hacer. jajajajaaa


----------



## El Comy (Feb 18, 2021)

Quiero saber algo: 
Puedo medir el voltaje del transformador con el multimetro?
En caso de que si, en cuál escala?


----------



## analogico (Feb 19, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Quiero saber algo:
> Puedo medir el voltaje del transformador con el multimetro?
> En caso de que si, en cuál escala?


 no hagas eso




El Comy dijo:


> Esa es la idea, pero creo que sería muy difícil para mí hacer el esquema porque soy informático y no profesional de la electrónica pero veré que puedo hacer. jajajajaaa



no hace falta todo, solo  la zona del secundario donde esta el 431


----------



## El Comy (Feb 19, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> no hagas eso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entendido, cuando termine de trabajar hoy veré si lo hago. Le pregunté lo de medir el transformador porque pensé intentar simular en Proteus el circuito.


----------



## KareDany (Feb 19, 2021)

Buenas noches colegas, 
Prueba la siguiente modificación :
Sustituye el resistor SMD (de montaje superficial) de 5.6K (5601) por 10K (103) y el resistor R7 de 6.2K (6201) por 39K (393), recuerda utilizar resistores SMD y de los valores especificados( puedes recuperarlos de algún mother board o fuente ATX dañados). 
Saludos 
KareDany

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 19, 2021

Olvidé decirte que el resistor de 5.6K está serigrafiado en la placa de circuito impreso como R5, éxitos en la tarea


----------



## El Comy (Feb 20, 2021)

KareDany dijo:


> Buenas noches colegas,
> Prueba la siguiente modificación :
> Sustituye el resistor SMD (de montaje superficial) de 5.6K (5601) por 10K (103) y el resistor R7 de 6.2K (6201) por 39K (393), recuerda utilizar resistores SMD y de los valores especificados( puedes recuperarlos de algún mother board o fuente ATX dañados).
> Saludos
> ...


Mil gracias hermano mañana cuando salga del trabajo hago el intento, un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 22, 2021)

Saludos para todos..
Les cuento que hice lo que me recomendó KareDany y funcionó a la perfección, tengo 12.1 vol en la salida. Gracias por el apoyo y la sugerencia, sólo quería saber si éste cambio afecta los 2 amperes?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 22, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos..
> Les cuento que hice lo que me recomendó KareDany y funcionó a la perfección, tengo 12.1 vol en la salida. Gracias por el apoyo y la sugerencia, sólo quería saber si éste cambio afecta los 2 amperes?



Si no me equivoco, si, debería afectarlo. Si antes la máxima corriente era de 2A para 5V, osea estaba diseñado para dar máximo 10W, ahora, con 12v, la corriente maxima debería ser de 10w/12v = 800mA aproximadamente.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 22, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, si, debería afectarlo. Si antes la máxima corriente era de 2A para 5V, osea estaba diseñado para dar máximo 10W, ahora, con 12v, la corriente maxima debería ser de 10w/12v = 800mA aproximadamente.


Gracias por responder, en un inicio la idea era usar ésta fuete modificada a 12 vol para alimentar la cajita pero no sé si servirá ahora porque la original es de 2 Amper. Aunque otra buena noticia es que la fuente con voltaje de salida inestable ya tiene los 12 vol.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 22, 2021

Quiere decir qué el problema inicial de la cajita para TV digital fue resultado, veré luego que uso le puedo dar a la fuente modificada a 12 vol.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 22, 2021)

La fuente con esos 800mA puede alimentar la cajita?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2021)

Solo probando . . .


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 22, 2021)

Depende del consumo que tenga, si lo enchufas a la caja y la tensión cae demasiado que el decodificador, o bien no arranca o funciona erráticamente, entonces no te sirve.


----------



## KareDany (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola colegas
Si es correcto el análisis anterior con respecto a la potencia entregada luego de la modificación para entregar 12 Volts de salida, la corriente disminuye a 0.8 Amp..
El adaptador de línea original de Soyea entrega 12 Volts y 1 Amp, por lo que el consumo de esta caja decodificadora no supera este valor, así que se puede utilizar perfectamente así, solamente habría que tener en cuenta el caso en que conectemos un disco duro externo(HDD) al puerto USB, en este caso el consumo se aproxima a 1 Amp., y sería este el  régimen de trabajo más fuerte para el adaptador de línea


----------



## Rivalditogd (Sep 27, 2021)

Buenas tardes*,* tengo una cajita DTMB modelo sdp160 q*ue* tiene los dos integrados de 6 patas de la entrada quemados y no se ve su numeración*,* quisiera saber para poder sustituirlos*.*
Su nomenclatura dice n571 y el otro n501*.*


----------



## KareDany (Sep 27, 2021)

Holaaaaa 
Acá el esquema de la caja decodificadora de TV Digital Soyea SDP160. En el mismo se especifica cuáles son los convertidores DC-DC (N501 y N571) que solicitan. Saludos
KareDany


----------



## Rivalditogd (Sep 28, 2021)

Ya lo encontré muchas gracias


----------



## Eldys Lima (Sep 29, 2021)

Saludos colegas del foro
Estuve revisando lo publicado en el forum para este tema y vi lo que hizo el Comy con la ayuda de Karedany. No es necesario darle los 12 volts a esas cajitas, si le pueden adaptar perfectemente uno de 5 V de 2 A. En efecto en el interior de la cajita hay un convertidor DC -DC que baja esos 12 V a 5 V que son los que realmente se usa para generar los otros voltajes 3v3, 1V8 o 1V5 de acuerdo a si la ram es DDR2 o DDR3 respectivamente  los 5V para el usb, y el Voltaje de nucleo de 1V2 etc. Cuando ese cargador se rompe, el de 12 V 1 A, haciendo una ligera modificación al circuito interno de la soyea, lo alimento directamente del otro cargador de 5V que es mas facil de que aparezca debido a que puede ser hasta unor de celular. Siempre teniendo en cuenta que la corriente se superior a 1 A. SI fuera de 2 A seria lo ideal pero con 1.5 A la cajita trabaja bien. Esos convertidores de 12 a 5V son convertidores stepdown y en ese modelo de cajitas, al menos ese, falla bastante. y en ese caso se pueden dar dos soluciones. cambiar el IC o simplemente adaptarle una de 5V. La segunda variante es la que yo mas uso.


----------



## LuKaZ (Oct 12, 2021)

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Saludos colegas del foro
> Estuve revisando lo publicado en el forum para este tema y vi lo que hizo el Comy con la ayuda de Karedany. No es necesario darle los 12 volts a esas cajitas, si le pueden adaptar perfectamente uno de 5 V de 2 A. En efecto en el interior de la cajita hay un convertidor DC -DC que baja esos 12 V a 5 V que son los que realmente se usa para generar los otros voltajes 3V3, 1V8 o 1V5 de acuerdo a si la ram es DDR2 o DDR3 respectivamente  los 5V para el usb, y el Voltaje de núcleo de 1V2 etc. Cuando ese cargador se rompe, el de 12 V 1 A, haciendo una ligera modificación al circuito interno de la soyea, lo alimento directamente del otro cargador de 5V que es mas facil de que aparezca debido a que puede ser hasta uno de celular. Siempre teniendo en cuenta que la corriente se superior a 1 A. SI fuera de 2 A seria lo ideal pero con 1.5 A la cajita trabaja bien. Esos convertidores de 12 a 5V son convertidores stepdown y en ese modelo de cajitas, al menos ese, falla bastante. y en ese caso se pueden dar dos soluciones. cambiar el IC o simplemente adaptarle una de 5V. La segunda variante es la que yo mas uso.



Saludos amigo, en mi caso tengo una cajita a la cual mi pap*á* le conect*ó* una fuente no estabilizada q*ue* daba mas de 12V, lo cual dañ*ó* al parecer el circuito de esa primera fuente dc-dc que baja de 12 a 5V, ya hab*í*a visto anteriormente un caso de una cajita Soyea pero la del modelo HD, a la cual le hicieron ese trabajo para a*l*imentarla con 5V de un cargador de celular y funciona ok, pero en este caso la placa no es igual, me gustar*í*a saber como debo hacer para inyectarle los 5V directamente en este caso a la cajita mia que es una SDP160 Soyea. Gracias


----------



## Eldys Lima (Oct 16, 2021)

LuKaZ dijo:


> Saludos amigo, en mi caso tengo una cajita a la cual mi pap*á* le conect*ó* una fuente no estabilizada q*ue* daba mas de 12V, lo cual dañ*ó* al parecer el circuito de esa primera fuente dc-dc que baja de 12 a 5V, ya hab*í*a visto anteriormente un caso de una cajita Soyea pero la del modelo HD, a la cual le hicieron ese trabajo para a*l*imentarla con 5V de un cargador de celular y funciona ok, pero en este caso la placa no es igual, me gustar*í*a saber como debo hacer para inyectarle los 5V directamente en este caso a la cajita mia que es una SDP160 Soyea. Gracias



Publicado está en este mismo tema en el foro el esquema eléctrico de este modelo de cajitas. Lo que debes hacer es verificar que efectivamente solo se daño el ic convertidor de 12 a 5 V, por lo general se puede haber dañado un capacitor electrolítico u otro componente. Retira el ic del pcb si está dañado o en corto. Pon un cable con un diodo desde el conector de alimentación hasta la pista donde estén los 5 V. Recordar que no puedes ponerle mas un adaptador de 12V porque la quemas completamente, listo, si todo va bien debería encender la cajita


----------



## CO8JO (Oct 26, 2021)

Hola. La caja decodificadora HDP 160 NO quiere encender. Alguien me ayuda? Ya cambie la fuente y no trabaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2021)

Ésta es la fuente : 
	

			http://www.lacetel.cu/assets/web_page_files/descargas/receptores_TVD/procedimiento_actualizacion/e4b78-d37ee-procedimiento_de_actualizacion_soyea_hdp160.pdf
		


Y por las dudas  lo alojé en el foro


----------



## Rayner84 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hola amigos tengo una caja soyea DTMB Modelo Sdp160, enciende pero se mantiene de esta forma y no deja hacer nada por los bones o el mando, espero al alguien pueda decirme. Gracias


----------



## error (Nov 23, 2021)

Buenas tardes, tienes que sacar la memoria y volver a escribirle el firmware


----------



## yaisbel.perez@ Nauta (Ene 16, 2022)

Osvaldo 1 dijo:


> Hola mi caja decodificadora DTMB modelo SDP160 SOYEA no enciende. Hace por prender el bombillo rojo y se apaga, es como intermitente. Alguien me puede ayudar? Por favor


revisa el transformador cuando los filtros de salida se secan se inflan y no tiene fuerza para prender la caja


Osvaldo 1 dijo:


> Hola mi caja decodificadora DTMB modelo SDP160 SOYEA no enciende. Hace por prender el bombillo rojo y se apaga, es como intermitente. Alguien me puede ayudar? Por favor


Tienes que revisar la fuente de corriente cuando los filtros de salida se secan la caja hace eso
Mi caja soyea sdp 160 no ve la memoria ya revisé el puerto usb y esta todo bien ya la reprogramé y el problema persiste . Todo lo demas lo hace normal los canales todos salen bien y todo menos la usb
Mi caja soyea sdp 160 no ve la memoria ya revisé el puerto usb y esta todo bien ya la reprog


El Comy dijo:


> Buenos días para todos, les cuento que abrí la fuente y el voltaje varía entre 5 y 10 vol, no se estabiliza.
> 
> Tengo una fuente conmutada de un DVD con un voltaje estable de 10.5 vol podría usarla para alimentar la cajita digital?


Si puedes claro cuando el amperaje es similar a la de la fuente original
Mi caja soyea sdp 160 no ve la memoria ya revisé el puerto usb y esta todo bien ya la reprog


El Comy dijo:


> Buenos días para todos, les cuento que abrí la fuente y el voltaje varía entre 5 y 10 vol, no se estabiliza.
> 
> Tengo una fuente conmutada de un DVD con un voltaje estable de 10.5 vol podría usarla para alimentar la cajita digital?


Si puedes claro cuando el amperaje es similar a la de la fuente original


yaisbel.perez@ Nauta dijo:


> revisa el transformador cuando los filtros de salida se secan se inflan y no tiene fuerza para prender la caja
> 
> Tienes que revisar la fuente de corriente cuando los filtros de salida se secan la caja hace eso
> Mi caja soyea sdp 160 no ve la memoria ya revisé el puerto usb y esta todo bien ya la reprogramé y el problema persiste . Todo lo demas lo hace normal los canales todos salen bien y todo menos la usb
> ...


Peri si le cambias los filtros de salida a la fuente original seguro resuelves


----------



## Yoly Sarduy (Sep 18, 2022)

error dijo:


> Revisa que no estén partidas las paticas del puerto USB, es muy común en estas cajitas ya que el puerto es un poco diferente.


Por qué una caja decodificadora de momento pierde la calidad y dice que no hay programas?


----------



## Rayner84 (Oct 27, 2022)

Hola amigos mi cajita es soyea sdp 160 y dejo de funcionar el puerto USB, revise las patas y todas están bien, pudieran decirme que otro problema puede tener, Gracias


----------

